# gaggia classic



## eagle (Jun 21, 2018)

hello

I have a gaggia classic.it takes a few seconds before the coffee start poring in the cup.

but the coffee comes out dark and with a burning taste undrinkable.

any one knows ?

thank you.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Doing my best Mr boots impression here....but what weight of ground coffee are you putting into the basket, what weight if liquid are you getting out once you've stopped and what time does the total extraction take?

Edit: also what are the beans in terms of origin and roast/roaster


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Would imagine youre grinding too fine and/or stopping the shot too early


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Can you give us a lot more information please? For instance, which Classic - pre 2015 or new model? And has the OPV been set to 9 or 10 bar? I assume this is is not the pressurised basket, but we need to know all this. And what's the grinder and what's the coffee?


----------



## eagle (Jun 21, 2018)

hello.I have a classic pre 2015 with no opv I have no grinder, I buy passalaqua ,gusto forte. thank you.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Beans are likely to be too finely ground

For best experience a grinder is essential

As an alternative pop down to your local coffee shop and buy some beans - asking them to grind them for you


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

With a coffee machine like this or similar you cannot produce decent shots without having grinder.


----------



## Deanomag (Jul 13, 2018)

Recently bought my second hand 2007 classic.. coffee is fine now I've descaled but milk takes forever to heat with frother wand. As I like a milky latte or cappuccino is a real pain, tried purging and Descaler through wand with water and steam but still not great.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Is there enough steam going trough the wand?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Deanomag said:


> Recently bought my second hand 2007 classic.. coffee is fine now I've descaled but milk takes forever to heat with frother wand. As I like a milky latte or cappuccino is a real pain, tried purging and Descaler through wand with water and steam but still not great.


Look at the bottom for the boiler wattage. If it's 1425W you probably won't froth any faster. The Wattage dropped as production continued. I assume you're leaving enough time for the steam temperature to rise? Needs a good few minutes after brewing.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

You can replace the steam thermostat with a 155° one to give you a bit more steam pressure. Would be a good idea to replace the brew thermostat at the same time as they can degrade.

Or fit a MrShades PID instead & get rid of the need to temp surf too.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> You can replace the steam thermostat with a 155° one to give you a bit more steam pressure. Would be a good idea to replace the brew thermostat at the same time as they can degrade.
> 
> Or fit a Mrs hades PID instead & get rid of the need to temp surf too.


Those of you starting off with Classics should note the above. The condition of the brew and steam thermostats is critical to proper performance. They do degrade and you can't just assume they're working at the correct temperature. They are not expensive parts, and are worth replacing on older models, even though the procedure isn't 100% risk free. There are videos and threads as usual with the Classic.


----------

